# The Shadows



## Barrybunsen (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 8951


Please see later post


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The second tune on the MP3 is Perfidia. The ventures did that one.


----------



## Barrybunsen (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done. Thanks. I've actually got that track somewhere but never connected the two.


----------

